# Costco Paint any good??



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

no, cost is cheap because paint is cheap:yes:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

There is no such thing as cheap paint!:yes: You end up paying a high price for it.


----------



## viking80 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Costco paint is great*

Costco paint is made by DuPont and is 100% acrylic. That already puts it in a top quality spot. Secondly it has a very high pigment count, so the white will be very white, even with a thin coat. 
I had used the expensive Benjamin Moore white, but the costco paint was a lot whiter. Now the old Benjamin Moore looked gray compared.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

viking80 said:


> Costco paint is made by DuPont and is 100% acrylic. That already puts it in a top quality spot. Secondly it has a very high pigment count, so the white will be very white, even with a thin coat.
> I had used the expensive Benjamin Moore white, but the costco paint was a lot whiter. Now the old Benjamin Moore looked gray compared.


Hiya Viking...

Take no offense, I really don't want to come across as petty...but I can never seem to help myself - so, apologies in advance. (BTW, this post is over 1 year old)

I've never tried Costco Paints and really know nothing about 'em so I am unable to give opinion to NW's question...But - if DuPont does make their paint, they do make some pretty good products (not sure about their architectural line, though)..

A little clarification on the other points...(1) 100% Acrylic really doesn't categorize a product as good or bad. It is true that acrylics are often regarded as premier resins (and they are), but it only tells a part of the story. As I've mentioned in other posts, there are over 100 different acrylic resins available to paint manufacturers today - and each has different performance characteristics and behaviors...some good, some not so good - depends on the design of the product - and, of course, each of these acrylic resins comes at a different price. Also, I can think of several examples where a modified acrylic will actually outperform a 100% solid acrylic - again, depending on what type of exposure the finish product is intended to be subjected to...and finally, if a product is 100% Acrylic resin - and is the finest, most expensive acrylic resin in the world - but is only 5% of the product's total composition, it really may not be that great of a product (but, at least it can be called !00% acrylic)...(which a product does not have to be 100% acrylic to be called 100% acrylic...strange, huh?)

(2) A "high pigment count" again won't really determine a product's quality without knowing the type of pigment (and the type of the type) - and what that "high count" actually means. TiO2 is the highest hiding, whitest, most commonly used "prime" pigment by paint manufacturers...but there are at least 4 types of TiO2 that have been used in paints - creatively named; Type 1, Type 2...and so on. Type 1 is hardly ever used anymore, but that's not to say it ain't either... relatively speaking, it's cheap. Type 2 & 3 are most commonly used in architectural paints, while Type 4 is used most often in automotive and extremely high end finishes. But TiO2 isn't the only pigment used - many other white pigments are used in both the cheapest and most expensive paints for a variety of reasons...these pigments are cheap, and white, and heavy, and provide some type of hiding (not necessarily the best kind), but the ratio is what's important in determining it's affect on the quality of a paint and, to some degree, the spread rate or mileage...and finally,

(3) I mentioned in an earlier post why some "white paints" appear gray and others appear whiter - sometimes, and not infrequently, high quality finish whites will appear gray - a design by the manufacturer to give better hide and light distribution while taking away some annoying reflective properties...

I'm really not trying to correct you - just trying to expound your reasons for calling a paint "good quality"...(plus sometimes I kinda just like to hear myself talk)...


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I feel like I am back in school









actually LEARNING something:thumbsup: :whistling2:


----------



## MEE123 (Jul 28, 2012)

I would personally be inclined to try it out. Pretty much everything they sell, as their brand is good/great quality, in my experience. Their dress shirts are like $100 quality shirts for $20. Never seen it in the stores here in north carolina, must be a big city thing.


----------



## viking80 (Aug 21, 2012)

*I used it. You are just talking out the wrong #^%&*



ric knows paint said:


> Hiya Viking...
> 
> Take no offense, I really don't want to come across as petty...but I can never seem to help myself - so, apologies in advance. (BTW, this post is over 1 year old)
> ...
> ...


I actually applied this paint. You are just blabbing without any knowledge or facts. I suggest you don't. It adds no value to the discussion. And you are wrong about your dissertation about what 100% acrylic means. DuPont has som good training videos and a lot of technical information. Look at that before you start. Otherwise you just appear incompetent.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Just because it is made by DuPont does not necessarilt make it "good".

When it comes to national suppliers (like DuPont), they will make something to their customer's specifications and slap a custom label on it with the retailers identification. The same applies to other brands made by many manufactures, but they use their own label to identify the product line and advertised level of quality. 

Were there any guarantees and complete application for the product supplied from Costco? I may have been one of the lower lines.

I shop there frequently and have learned the hard way of the custom labeled products and lack of guarantees. They are however, very good about accepting anything for a return without a receipt, but want the product back.

Dick


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

viking80 said:


> I actually applied this paint. You are just blabbing without any knowledge or facts. I suggest you don't. It adds no value to the discussion. And you are wrong about your dissertation about what 100% acrylic means. DuPont has som good training videos and a lot of technical information. Look at that before you start. Otherwise you just appear incompetent.


 
Why wait 7 months to respond?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

BTW- Ric is not a babbler. He is probably the most informed on paints and what goes into them than you will ever run across. I am happy to let him school me, and as my < says, been doing this for a while...

..and you are?

Just sayin.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

viking80 said:


> I actually applied this paint. You are just blabbing without any knowledge or facts. I suggest you don't. It adds no value to the discussion. And you are wrong about your dissertation about what 100% acrylic means. DuPont has som good training videos and a lot of technical information. Look at that before you start. Otherwise you just appear incompetent.


Well, to begin with - I agree, I do tend to blab. You kinda got me there. But it's because I admittedly _didn't_ have any knowledge or facts about Costco products that I wrote what I did (so we kinda agree there, right?)...and what I was trying to convey was given the information _you _provided - was, by itself, not enough to determine the quality of a finished product. I even gave examples as to how (and why) general statements regarding the individual components of paint may give one false impressions of what to expect from a product. So, from that perspective, I think it does add value to the discussion, even if I happened to be wrong - which I'm not - but I do love a good, healthy, *respectful* exchange of ideas and differing viewpoints. So bring it - let me know why my incompetence has misled so many people that have read this post...


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

viking80 said:


> I actually applied this paint. You are just blabbing without any knowledge or facts. I suggest you don't. It adds no value to the discussion. And you are wrong about your dissertation about what 100% acrylic means. DuPont has som good training videos and a lot of technical information. Look at that before you start. Otherwise you just appear incompetent.


Did you spend the last seven months studying DuPont training videos and technical information just to come back and berate Ric? In order to tell Ric he's wrong and misinformed, truly, you need to be able to take each of his points apart and put them together correctly. We'll wait for your response. You really have a lot of audacity.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

The only thing I have to add to this conversation is what my dad told me when I was about 10 years old, and most of what he said has turned out to be true. For paint he said "The cheapest part of any paint job is the paint"

Meaning that the real cost is in the preparation, the cost to get to the work (exterior work on soffits etc.) so in my opinion you have to be off your rocker to buy cheap paint. There really i'snt any cheap paint, if you think about it. Inexpensive paint wont cover, it wont go as far as good paint, it will require more coats, it will by drippy. etc. etc. etc.

I guess this dosent really answer your question, but it gives you food for thought. :huh:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jsheridan said:


> Did you spend the last seven months studying DuPont training videos and technical information just to come back and berate Ric? In order to tell Ric he's wrong and misinformed, truly, you need to be able to take each of his points apart and put them together correctly. We'll wait for your response. You really have a lot of audacity.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Watch it there, being disrespectful( like mr viking) will get you banned.:whistling2:


----------

